# 3 Generations do 6 Bridges



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello everyone, have a look on diabetes uk web site challenges. Type in  "3 generations do 6 bridges".  This is this years challenge for me, Dad 81,son 10,& me older than i want to be !!          Happens 28.6.2012 on Tyne bridges 9.5 mile & you have to in 2hrs.  Does part of Roman wall cycleway & Keel mans.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2012)

Good luck to all Hobie!


----------



## Steff (Jun 24, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Northy & Steff, i am looking forward to doing it.  I hope it doesnt rain & we all get washed down the Tyne


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi everyone we only done 3 bridges because it was all called off because of flooding !   It took us 2.5 hours to get from house to gateshead (approx 7mile).  It took longer to get home. Cars where floating on the felling bypass which is a flat road & not like a river !    Pictures on local news had man hole covers blown out & water 30ft in air at bottom of dean st ncle. I love a challenge but this was not the "norm".   That was thurs night & then on the mon i did this years motorbike trip tp spain (2700mile,80 degrees )   Enjoyed !


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2012)

This awful weather has scuppered a lot of events and plans Hobie - hopefully next year will be better, and above water!


----------

